# I reallly really want!!!! cant sit still!!!!



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I WANT HER SOOOOOOOOO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can you guys give me a opinion? and do you guys think her price is reasonable?

Extremely Tiny AKC "T-Cup Sized" Long Coat Chihuahua | Visalia | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 17488022


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

holy crap thats expensive, here they sell around $275


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

where are you from?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She's adorable! But please please dont buy a puppy from eBay advertised as super small, t cup etc. She actually looks like an average sized girl for 18 weeks to me, not extra tiny. She's a lovely looking girl, but clearly is coming from an unscrupulous breeder. I'd stay away.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> She's adorable! But please please dont buy a puppy from eBay advertised as super small, t cup etc. She actually looks like an average sized girl for 18 weeks to me, not extra tiny. She's a lovely looking girl, but clearly is coming from an unscrupulous breeder. I'd stay away.


Yea, thats what I thought too when I was comparing the hand, idk, she sooooooo cute!!! ive been looking for a long hair, f, blk&tan chi. but I dont know or have a good breeder around at atleast 100 miles. :foxes15:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Seems expensive and something also doesn't seem right about ad.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I know that we all shouldn't back from backyard breeders, but should the puppy suffer? It didn't choose to be bred by this person. I wish people would stop breeding these beautiful babies just for money


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> holy crap thats expensive, here they sell around $275


That is expensive, 1000$. I was in the Domincan Rep. last summer and a lady on the flight home had a pure bred chi...she paid $90 for her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is sweet and that is not unreasonable for an AKC registered dog. Ruby's breeder's dogs range from $500-$3,500.

The red flag that I see is that it makes no sense (it is not true) that due to size you would not get her registration. I got it on all of mine.

A good and reputable breeder will offer a registrable dog with AKC LIMITED registration which means (in my case, Ruby has this) that dog cannot have pups registered with AKC. The dog should also come with a spay/neuter contract.

My other 2 came with FULL AKC registration which was WRONG!! It tells me that their breeders were not as educated/reputable as Ruby's. Heaven forbid had Hope and Eden ended up in the hands of someone who thought it would be "fun" or "cute" to breed them!! They are too small and due to flaws should not be bred. Because I could did not mean I should as I like to say. 

The first question (tell them your "Aunt Karen" said to ask) I would ask is why you would not be given Limited AKC registration. If they will not or cannot answer, you are paying a premium for a non-registered dog. I have NOTHING against registered dogs, you just could get a LOVELY unregistered dog for less.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> That is expensive, 1000$. I was in the Domincan Rep. last summer and a lady on the flight home had a pure bred chi...she paid $90 for her.


sorry to say this about our Dominican republic brothers, but american money there its invaluable, they can eat a whole week with $5, so $90 its like $170 for them


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

teetee said:


> That is expensive, 1000$. I was in the Domincan Rep. last summer and a lady on the flight home had a pure bred chi...she paid $90 for her.


WOW!!! T_T lucky lady...no matter how hard i look...they are expensive...and i cant find my dream chi...T_T :crybaby:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just for reference (and because I am an open book when it comes to helping if I can!)-
My girls (now bear in mind they were sold as pets so their price is reflective) all have AKC registration and were each $500.
They are perfect pets but are not breeding nor show quality. I cannot remember if that is of interest to you. If so, I'd guess that you could expect to pay $1,000 and up (way up).
Also know that I am in the Midwest and your area and others can command a higher price that what I paid.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you willing to fly a dog to you? I could PM you with links to 2 reputable breeder's websites who have dogs in the price range of my dogs but they are not west coast.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Ummm size doesn't matter with AKC papers, it means the breeder can't register her because his dogs aren't really registered. Everything about this screams bad bad bad. Bijoux was 1000$ but she came from a proper breeder with a health guarantee and because of her colouring she couldn't be registered so she was actually 200$ cheaper. 

That is what proper breeders do. Tinies also have a lot of health problems. This listing has red flags everywhere. I'd advise you to stay away


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Are you willing to fly a dog to you? I could PM you with links to 2 reputable breeder's websites who have dogs in the price range of my dogs but they are not west coast.


sure why not. any reference or suggestions is beneficial, thank you! and no, I just want a companion and little sister for tiny. I just want a cute blk&tan tri-color female chi smaller than tiny (5pounds). I like variety.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

mooberry said:


> Ummm size doesn't matter with AKC papers, it means the breeder can't register her because his dogs aren't really registered. Everything about this screams bad bad bad. Bijoux was 1000$ but she came from a proper breeder with a health guarantee and because of her colouring she couldn't be registered so she was actually 200$ cheaper.
> 
> That is what proper breeders do. Tinies also have a lot of health problems. This listing has red flags everywhere. I'd advise you to stay away


yea! thats what i thought too! thanks guys!!! ugggh! im very "cute chi" blind. it does make sense now. (sigh) my journey again starts, thank you!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

T-cup??? and no papers???? for a THOUSAND dollars???
just saying.......


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tiny said:


> ugggh! im very "cute chi" blind.


We all (okay many of us, okay I AM!) have had this happen. I just mentioned that in another post last week! Unfortunately, emotions can lead us to make unwise decisions.

Good that you are being responsible and reasonable!!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> We all (okay many of us, okay I AM!) have had this happen. I just mentioned that in another post last week! Unfortunately, emotions can lead us to make unwise decisions.
> 
> Good that you are being responsible and reasonable!!


yup! thats why I decided to get your guys opinion too. and to have your guy's clear eyes to help my cute chi blinded eyes to see, lol!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You do not have PM enabled so I cannot send you a message. We are not allowed to add breeder info on a thread.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Everything I was about to say has already been mentioned.
Definitely a wise choice to pass on this one.
No doubt about it the pup is adorable, they all are, but the ad
seems desperate and just all around wrong, from lack of papers,
to "tea cup", "purse dog", etc. As for price I can't comment really
because here in the city puppy mill dogs are being sold for 700$
and up and pure Chis from good breeders for around 2000$.

Hope you find your dream pup eventually, good luck on your search.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

ok, so he called me and i asked him y the puppys arent able to register and he said "We decided not to register the litter due to their tiny size. Usually when you register a litter (keep in mind you know what you're doing) you will register a litter you feel meets the standard for the breed and will be able to be bred and show. We felt that these puppies in the litter were way too small for breeding purposes, and felt it was the responsible thing to do so so one would attempt to breed these little ones. If we limited the papers again the papers would not benefit you in anyway, the papers are only limited to the sole pup and you would not be to register any of her pups or be able to show her either. So we offered copies of their parents so they would know what line they came from. It's basically the same info and benefit you will get from a "limited registration" I hope this helps "

what?????


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Then I asked that "wouldnt limited registration keep people from breeding them because limited akc wont let you breed them?

he said "It doesn't insure them not to breed because a lot of people that don't care about quality and personality will get the AKC information and register them with CKC or any other knockoff registration, we jus felt it was for the best interest of the pups"

I dont understand. 

im definitley not going to make a purchase/adoption. but I hope that, that puppy finds a wonderful home!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Your in CA like me. I look for breeders near me using this site:

Chihuahua Puppies for sale in California and Breeders

Just be aware, not all are top breeders. The ones I look at are the ones that avertise they show their dogs or are from retired show dogs or that have only a few dogs that have one or two litters a year.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually, what he said in his email makes sense to me and he is trying to not have these tinies bred...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes something is definitely shady about the breeder. They are obviously profit driven, and that little one I would guess is at least 1 lb already, perfectly average size for a chi puppy. My best guess on the reg thing is that they are trying to maximize profit by not spending the money to register the litter. Or they can't register the litter for some reason. You would have nothing but their word that those are actually the papers of her sire and dam. Whether they gave you no papers or limited papers they wouldn't be able to guarantee that she wasn't bred so his justification is obviously not the truth. The ad is clearly designed to sell the puppy, not find her a great home. If she really was as small as they claim, which she clearly isn't, they would not advertise that for fear of attracting the wrong buyer. I could go on and on. Glad you have chosen to pass.
I can't believe there aren't some great breeders out in your area. Its easier to find the good ones if you start by looking at or contacting your area breed club for recommendations. That way you're more likely to find knowledgable show breeders. I don't know what you're planning to spend, but I wouldn't have a problem with $1000 for a chi pup that comes with partial reg and is to standard.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

that is veryy expensive, what i dont get and maybe im just a lil slow idk , but why does it say this..I mean they say akc yet they wont provide papers?for that amount of money u should get registration papers and all! i have seen alot of chi's that that t cup sized and later on there huge , i would buy it if it was a breeder with a good rep, but not from someone unknown, no doubt that the pup is adorable as all chi's are. But i would jut be very careful in buying one for that much from someone u don't even know, specially on classifieds or clist. just my opinion, but ya i admit shes freakin cuute.

(Due to her size she will not come with her papers but we will provide copies of her parent's AKC REGISTRATION papers)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Only part of what he said is true and makes sense to me.

It is just $25 plus $2/puppy to register a litter. If someone is not doing that they either do not have registrable dogs or they are not willing to spend the money (which can get them more money when they sell). Either shows a short sighted and/or poor breeder. 

You cannot register pups from a dog on a limited registration. If someone is going to breed a dog they are going to do it regardless the paperwork! That is why my girls were spayed right away. If ever they got out or were stolen, regardless of registration, I did not want to risk their death by some idiot breeding them. 

We have seen sweet people come here show pics of their purebred dogs and the breeder showed them the "mom" and "dad" dog only later learn that there was NO way those were one or both of the parents so him giving me copies of the parent's registration makes no sense. I can give you copies of all of my dog's registrations but that would not mean that any of them were your dog's mother.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Wawies said:


> I mean they say akc yet they wont provide papers?


Really you make a good point. He is actually falsely advertising. His dog is not, and should not be listed as, AKC if she is not registered as such. "She could be" is not the same as "is".


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Your in CA like me. I look for breeders near me using this site:
> 
> Chihuahua Puppies for sale in California and Breeders
> 
> Just be aware, not all are top breeders. The ones I look at are the ones that avertise they show their dogs or are from retired show dogs or that have only a few dogs that have one or two litters a year.





Tiny - YOU are in California with Pam and Pam has a new litter
of pups and many adorable rescues. 

Why don't you take the time to get to know her and maybe you can
help someone that is well respected by everyone here AND then we
can continue to see the pup or rescue flourish!

You could put some of that cash you would have spent on the 
other pup into Pam's rescue, where it's well needed and deserved.


:love7:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Christabelle said:


> Tiny - YOU are in California with Pam and Pam has a new litter
> of pups and many adorable rescues.
> 
> Why don't you take the time to get to know her and maybe you can
> ...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^What they said. =D


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I have pam on my fb, and ive been keeping utd with the pups by looking at her pics. Im not that rich lol. Im a poor student. But i will b glad to help in anyway i can!


----------

